# Double bed tuck baby jacket



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

First time I have down double bed tuck for a baby jacket, but am so proud of it, thought I must share. It was down in 3ply on my Silver Reed 840. It is for my first g. grandchild due end of year.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

this is so pretty!! Is double bed tuck a special stitch ,maybe on a knitting machine? do you have a pattern you may share?


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

just checked and it is done on a knitting machine :-( too bad. I would of loved to do this too.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovely pattern and work!


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

I used Designaknit for the shape and used tuck for the stitch no actual pattern


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How very beautiful. I am still learning how to use the ribber for my machine. Funny I have worked on my USM Bond for a very long time and the SK360 is another whole new world to learn. Loving it.


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

You have every right to be proud, it's really lovely.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

You should be proud....Very nice cardigan..


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I love that stitch technique it looks so fabulous in just about everything you can use it for, it's also easy to finish too. Very pretty lil sweater.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That is beautifully made and you have every right to be proud of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

So very pretty, and a lovely color, too!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

That is one pretty sweater. Good job!


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Lovely work - I don't know why more machine knitters don't make use of the lovely double bed patterns. I've just been making several sweaters (we call them jumpers in Australia) using tuck rib, and I just love the effect. I guess Passap users do this alot, but the rest of us shouldn't overlook double bed techniques.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

That's very pretty. Congratulations.
Anyone here know's about doublebed tuck patterns/tutorials for brother machines?


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

That is so beautiful. Great work!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

That is beautiful. I love doing double bed tuck and the resulting garment is so impressive! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It,s beautiful


----------



## braidy (Jun 6, 2012)

Thats lovely


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

capricorn said:


> First time I have down double bed tuck for a baby jacket, but am so proud of it, thought I must share. It was down in 3ply on my Silver Reed 840. It is for my first g. grandchild due end of year.


This is very well done! 
Is the tuck stitch via a punch card or from electronic means?


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

That's so nice. Something else to add to my "must try" list!


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

It looks lovely, well done! Well done too in using DesignaKnit for the shape. I love DesignaKnit for garment shaping.
Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

The stitch is beautiful and the sweater is awesome. Good job!


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Well done. I like that stitch and the fnr collar.


----------



## fibreoptiks (Jun 19, 2013)

That is a very pretty jacket. Did you design the pattern?
Please see a PM I sent you as well.
Kathy


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

what a great job you did it is lovely.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

What is double bed technique?


----------



## Aggie Marie (Jan 31, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. Congratulations on your grandchild at the end of the year, that's exciting. Thanks for sharing your work with us.
Rhonda


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Kudos to you for being adventurous and making something so lovely. Are you going to do more of this stitch? Perhaps a hat and afghan to match?


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Bautiful cardigan - I love the stitch pattern.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

A beautiful garment!

Double bed tuck on any machine - see your ribber manual. The main bed knits the tuck pattern and the ribber knits plain. You need a punch card or electronic patterning.


----------



## DonnaJo (Jun 28, 2014)

Very nice, is this a hard pattern. Are you able to share the directions?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, you did a great job and I'm sure your g.grandchild will look adorable in it.


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

very nice well done


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Would 4 ply be too thick to use this pattern or do I need to buy 3 ply? I have the card 3 book which shows the needle setting, I think it looks beautifulxx


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

That is gorgeous. You have every right to be proud. I know nothing about machine knitting, but all the articles done by machine posted are beautiful. I hope more of the machine knitters will post their finished product.


----------



## Stitch Witch (Aug 24, 2013)

Truly a work of love. Wonderfully done!!


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Double bed is using the ribber attached to your main bed, the pattern is 
only knitted on the main bed


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Beth Standing said:


> Would 4 ply be too thick to use this pattern or do I need to buy 3 ply? I have the card 3 book which shows the needle setting, I think it looks beautifulxx


The yarn needs to be 3ply or finer on the standard machine.


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

randiejg said:


> Kudos to you for being adventurous and making something so lovely. Are you going to do more of this stitch? Perhaps a hat and afghan to match?


I have made 2 baby blankets using tuck, but different tuck pattern, both double bed, one was the one in the Guild magazine last quarter.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

You did a great job, it is darling.

But tell me why is it that whenever I see anything for a girl baby I think it should have matching bottoms? Is this an age thing for me or what? I had two boys and didn't think that way with them.


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

jeannie2954 said:


> You did a great job, it is darling.
> 
> But tell me why is it that whenever I see anything for a girl baby I think it should have matching bottoms? Is this an age thing for me or what? I had two boys and didn't think that way with them.


What do you mean by bottoms? I have never heard of this.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks! I have ribber but I have yet to learn. I have brother 930e. I had sk 360. Learned on it and than sold it. I use mock ribbing for my garments.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Capricorn, Know what you mean Lucozade


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

You know bloomers, shorts, a diaper cover.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Fantastic work,i love it,well done.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

It is just beautiful


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful work. You should be proud of it. Thank you for sharing your picture with us.


----------



## DonnaJo (Jun 28, 2014)

Beautiful work. Hope I will be able to learn to do that.


----------



## DonnaJo (Jun 28, 2014)

If you find any patterns, please send a few to me. Just staeting machine knitting. dj


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

jeannie2954 said:


> You know bloomers, shorts, a diaper cover.


AH THANK YOU! UNDERSTAND NOW.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I made my GDs tuck stitch pattern cardigans on my single bed machine,


----------



## Rose_Rose (May 22, 2011)

This is totally adorable! The color makes it perfect!


Nancy


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I love it. It is so pretty. Was it hard to to make?


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

capricorn said:


> First time I have down double bed tuck for a baby jacket, but am so proud of it, thought I must share. It was down in 3ply on my Silver Reed 840. It is for my first g. grandchild due end of year.


It is so cute and really well knitted so you should be proud


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

blumbergsrus said:


> I love it. It is so pretty. Was it hard to to make?


Double bed knitting is not the easiest to knit as you do not see the results until it is back on the main bed, but is well worth the effort.

It is best to check all the needles are in perfect order as one lstch not quite perfect will show on the piece of knitting

l


----------



## Touloulah (Jun 27, 2014)

It is absolutely stunning! What a lovely gift for your grandchild.


----------

